# Peep sight size



## kenacp (May 13, 2010)

I have always used a small dia. peep sight on my hunting bow and not had any issues. My new bow has a rather large peep sight hole and I am having trouble adapting .I seems I have to really work at centering the sight pin.What size do you guys use on your bows? Any advise? Thanks.


----------



## 870 (May 13, 2010)

Your peep should ghost ring your sight ring. You don't want too small of a peep for low light shooting situations.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Your eye will naturally center the pin at the center of the peep over most of the distances you shoot. 

For hunting get a big hole. I use 3/16"-1/4" peeps, and have for everything, for the last 30years. I don't think I could blame hole size for a single lousy shot I've ever made.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I use a 1/8" peep with a single pin. I even use a 1/8" with multiple pins, but I center the pin I want. Regardless of what others say, when I look through my 1/8" peep at dusk or early mornings it looks like the size of 5 gallon bucket.
I have never been to adapt to 1/4" and larger peeps. You're suppose to center the pin housing which aids in centering the pins. I guess this eliminates optical illusion stuff.

Probably the greatest thing in peeps are the interchangable orifice type peeps. Browning use to have one and now the only one I know of is the Super Peep and variations of it, the Super Ball, Hooded Super Ball and Hunter Super Ball peep. With these you can go from 1/32" to 3/64, 1/16, 3/32, and 1/8". Removing the orifice you have a 1/4" peep.
And with the Super Peep a varifier or clarifier can be used to better define the pins or target.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

kenacp said:


> I have always used a small dia. peep sight on my hunting bow and not had any issues. My new bow has a rather large peep sight hole and I am having trouble adapting .I seems I have to really work at centering the sight pin.What size do you guys use on your bows? Any advise? Thanks.


i use a 1/4 inch peep and its bigger than i thaught it was... i can actually get centered with the peep and sight very consistantly because i have a natural nak and because i also have another anchor point wich is my kisser button (more like a tied not on the string) the more anchor points you have the more you will have the bow in the same shooting position


----------



## kenacp (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## idlewildranch (Nov 6, 2009)

*peep*

3/16th is perfect


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

check out the predators view peep I use the hunter model/size


----------

